# wood carvers



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Just curious if there are any on here. I've got a set of older carving tools that I don't use.wondered if anyone on here could put them to use.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah....there's a couple of us on here, as a matter of fact, I was going to post a pic of my latest project soon. I might be interested in the tools, depending on what you have. Either PM me or leave a message on my profile page..Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...SetDaHook...you do some FINE work... Post up a few pix for us to drool over..lol


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Appreciate the Kudos there Tort!! My latest is a fish that is carved out of a solid cedar stump from Kerville with a lot of the rough left in place. I'll post pics in a few weeks if I don't get too frustrated and throw it in the burn pile!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My dad also started carving and mostly walking canes. Used to carve duck decoys years ago but stopped but has regained some interest. He may be interested depending on price. He is 83 and wants to keep active.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

liftologist said:


> Just curious if there are any on here. I've got a set of older carving tools that I don't use.wondered if anyone on here could put them to use.


where at in crosby are you? i am right around the corner from there. I have been looking at getting into it. What kinda tools are they and what are ya asking for them?


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

I just started carving in June and have really fallen in love with it. I am doing my first walking stick right now and it is turning out amazing. Very unique compared to others I have seen. I will try to take some pics of my pieces and get them loaded onto here. Im actually about to start a few commissioned pieces for my aunts friends so if anyone is interested let me know and I may be able to do a few for some fellow 2coolers. 

As for the tools, I would really like to expand my toolbox due to the rapid growth this hobby is taking. Post some pics or pm me what kind of tools they are. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It's hard to believe there is any carvers since their ARE NOT any photos on here.....lol


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Alright I finally posted a picture. 17 tools total, the chisels are stamped "Buck Brothers". I bead blasted them to shine em up. I really have no idea what they are worth. Anyone interested?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

PM sent Liftologist


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a pic Slipknot...

This is a carving I did a while back that took first place at the Louisiana Wildfowl Carvers and Collectors Guild (fish division). It was a purchase award, so they have the carving now in some museum in New Orleans, if Katrina didn't take it out...)

Everything is carved out of wood except for the lilly pads which are metal. All of the paint is airbrushed taxidermy paint...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that's what I am talking about. Thanks for sharing. That looks great. Fantastic job. Please continue to share.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Slip...

I'm working on one right now that is a natural finish, no paint, that I should be done with in a few weeks. I'll post pics when done.
Thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a old wood carver tell me one time wood carving was really easy. You just look at a chunk of wood and see what you want to carve then cut anything that don't belong off.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I had a old wood carver tell me one time wood carving was really easy. You just look at a chunk of wood and see what you want to carve then cut anything that don't belong off.


Some ol' feller 'back in the day' said the same thing, Bobby.. Think his name was Michaelangelo... Only difference wuz he worked with marble..:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thing is, I can't do the latter part.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought ole Michaelangelo was a ninga turtle?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I thought ole Michaelangelo was a ninga turtle?


Ya fired at me and missed, Slip... I ain't got a clue what a 'ninga turtle' is.. and I'm supposed to be an expert on 'turtles'.....:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, Teenage Ninga Turtles was a cartoon when my kids were growning up. It was hugely popular guessing in mid or late 80s:biggrin:.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work Set. Way beyond my ability (I'd be doing good to carve a toothpick - or would that be whittlin'?).


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Great work Set. Way beyond my ability *(I'd be doing good to carve a toothpick -* or would that be whittlin'?).


LOL.. Kinda brings back to mind a thread on here a couple of years ago from Trodery showing him making a toothpick out of a 2x4....:rotfl:


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Man, Set that is beautiful!!!

I took 1 carving class, bought a couple knives, and joined the Central Texas Woodcarvers Guild. Then I bought a lathe and have done nothing but turn and spent lots of money turning tools.

I am ashamed to post a picture of my 1 little carving (bear) now.


Bill


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Have no fear Bill. You should see the pile of stuff that I've gotten so frustrated with and threw it down.


----------

